# Moving to Orizaba, Veracruz in August 2019



## Rafito (May 23, 2013)

Hi everyone and good to be back after a long hiatus.

My wife and I are finally taking the plunge. I am retiring in August and so we’re moving to Orizaba, Veracruz.

Just to give you a bit of feedback, I have lived half of my life in Puerto Rico and the other half in the good US of A with a short stint in Panamá during the crisis of 1987-1989. Retiring from the federal government. Have visited Mexico at least once a year for the past 28 years, so we love Mexico. Orizaba has the same characteristics of my hometown in Puerto Rico back when I was growing up, so I like that very much. 

My wife, although born in the US from Mexican parents, she has finished the last process for getting her Mexican Citizenship and all necessary documentation (passport, INE, Curp, etc.). My stepson was born in Mexico and live in the US. My son was born in the US and live in Mexico (ironic) as a English teacher in Queretaro. Both have dual citizenship.

I will be getting my RP through my son by blood line. At least that was what the Mexican Consulate in DC told us. It is easier this way rather than applying through my wife. That should be the easiest and faster way for me to get the RP and two years later I could apply for citizenship if I want to.

Today, a moving company will be coming to inspect and give us a rough estimate for moving our belonging to Mexico. No furniture but electronics, personal and kitchen.

No car, although I will love to take my sporty car with me. Both vehicles will be sold before moving.

The house in Maryland will be up for sale and on the market in May.

We have a 3200 sq. ft. lot in Orizaba that we bought from the family 25 years ago in the same neighborhood as two of my sister’s in law and mother in law. Family is everything for us.

We intent to build 1500 sq. ft. home and so we have hired the services of an Architect. We have seen firsthand his past and current work, he’s building himself a mansion as I call it. He’s in the process of designing our new home. Meanwhile, we are staying with family during the construction process.

I still have my house in Puerto Rico 10 minutes from the beach and the plan is to visit the island for two month every year. Still have my family and a few friends left there. I can say that I have a house in the Caribbean, but our main focus is Mexico.

The only semi-unresolved issues, as we see it, are as follows:

1.	More moving companies to get estimates from
2.	Banking
3.	Health

More on that as I hope to hear your opinion although this might have been discussed at nauseum somewhere else here.

Moving Companies:

I have gathered the names of three moving companies from this website to call and make appointments and only one response, but I am curious to know your most recent experiences with any company or companies you might have used to move to Mexico. Hopefully you can chime in a short list of names. We are moving from the North East US in Maryland and will like to hear from those who have moved from the East Coast to Mexico if possible.

Banking:

I have gathered from this forum much information about banking. Retirement income comes from Federal Pension, Supplement until 62 years of age, SS at 62, 401K and home equity interest.

Charles Schwab, BoA as well as Banamex come to mind.

Health Care:

We can afford private doctors as I am keeping BCBS coverage and reimbursement is no issue from IOB’s with them. Medication I will think shouldn’t be a problem. In my case VA could be a possibility in case of a health emergency and having to move to the US for any treatment.

Our hope is to experience Mexico to the fullest. There is so much to see and experience as well as get used to. We will own a car as we travel with family members during our vacations there. 

I will love to hear from you and your experiences with regards to the three points I mentioned before. Hopefully they will be very constructive and within the points.

I seldom participate in forums of any kind so, please, be kind as well.

Thank you all and hope to hear your opinions.


----------

